# Anfänger Region Mosbach?



## snoop-js (8. Mai 2008)

Grüß euch!

Gibt es hier genauso wie ich Anfänger in Mosbach die gerne nach Feierabend noch eine Runde drehen wollen?
Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen erst ein EinsteigerMTB gekauft (Cube Acid) und bin auf den Geschmack gekommen!
Nur leider kenne ich die Strecken in der Region nicht wirklich und alleine zu radeln macht auch nicht wirklich Spass  , insofern hoffe ich doch einfach mal hier noch ein paar Leute zu finden  .

Oder könnt ihr mir Tipps geben, wo es hier schöne Strecken durch den Wald etc gibt? Bisher kenne ich nur die Strecke von Masseldorn nach Nüstenbach und dann über die Waldstadt  

Gruß


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Mai 2008)

Ok, die PM kam zu kurzfristig.

Schreib mir einfach mal ne PM, wann Du nächste Woche Zeit und Lust hast, vielleicht läßt sich ja was arrangieren. Muß auch arbeiten, aber abends könnte ich schon mal eine Stunde oder zwei erübrigen.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basser (10. Mai 2008)

Moinsääään Snoop!

Komme auch aus mosbach und bin grade wieder am "wiedereinsteigen".

Kenne mitlerweile auch paar schöne strecken und trails hier in Mosbach.

Fahre eig. fast jeden Tag nach Feierabend ne runde mit mein Drahtesel rum, wennd lust hast mal mitzukommen, schreib mir ne PN oder mail... falls du icq hast: 269 696 293

Grüßle,

Basser


----------



## sharky (10. Mai 2008)

Basser schrieb:


> Kenne mitlerweile auch paar schöne strecken und trails hier in Mosbach.



warst du nicht derjenige, der behauptet hat, in mosbach gäbe es nur waldautobahnen?


----------



## Basser (11. Mai 2008)

ja ich wollt wollte eigentlich meine aussage annulieren, hab aber keine lust mir dann die ganze zeit von euch die ohren vollquatschen zu lassen weil ich ja nicht recht hatte, ich gebs ja zu - fahre ja auch erst seit kurzem wieder Aktiv und seit dem ich auch mal abbiege und nicht nur grade aus fahre, hab ich einige schöne trails gefunden^^

jaaaaaa ich hatte unrecht, zufrieden?  

und nun vergessen wir bitte alles was ich gesagt habe - *Blitzdings von MIB raushol* - * Blitz * ...... so, ihr habt alles vergessen^^


----------



## sharky (11. Mai 2008)

Basser schrieb:


> und nun vergessen wir bitte alles was ich gesagt habe - *Blitzdings von MIB raushol* - * Blitz * ...... so, ihr habt alles vergessen^^



des ding gibts net  

aber gut, schwamm drüber, erkund lieber die gegen, vielleicht findest ein paar unbekannte die wir auch net kennen


----------



## Basser (11. Mai 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> des ding gibts net



ach manno, das war wieder klar  



aber seit dem ich wieder "aktiv" fahre und meine scheuklappen weggeschmissen habe find ich auch ,wer mags glauben, einige schöne trails zum rumdüsen........

bin wirklich erstaunt was für schöne fleckchen es wirklich neben der haustür gibt, die man trotz 20 jahren wohnhaft noch nicht gesehen hat.


*mitn holzhammer sharky aufn kopf klopf, damit er alles vergisst*

den gibs, muahhahaha


----------



## Micro767 (11. Mai 2008)

MiB und Austin Powers !  

Jetzt wissen wir was Du in der Zeit ohne MTB gemacht hast ! Eindeutig zu viele Filme gesehen und zu wenig Rad gefahren !


----------



## Basser (12. Mai 2008)

mhm, wieso austin powers^^ - der hammer war mein eigener


----------



## Micro767 (12. Mai 2008)

Basser schrieb:


> muahhahaha



deswegen


----------



## Basser (12. Mai 2008)

achso, aber ich lache doch wirklich so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie (13. Mai 2008)

snoop-js schrieb:


> Grüß euch!
> 
> Gibt es hier genauso wie ich Anfänger in Mosbach die gerne nach Feierabend noch eine Runde drehen wollen?
> Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen erst ein EinsteigerMTB gekauft (Cube Acid) und bin auf den Geschmack gekommen!
> ...


hallo!
bin aus haßmersheim und such auch einen mitfahrer. strecken kenn ich auch paar gute! also schreib mal ne mail, wenn du lust hast!


----------



## sharky (13. Mai 2008)

diddie schrieb:


> hallo!
> bin aus haßmersheim und such auch einen mitfahrer. strecken kenn ich auch paar gute! also schreib mal ne mail, wenn du lust hast!



was fährst du denn so? neue strecken sind immer willkommen, haßmersheim und umgebung sind bei den meisten von uns terra x

meld dich doch einfach mal!


----------



## diddie (14. Mai 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> was fährst du denn so? neue strecken sind immer willkommen, haßmersheim und umgebung sind bei den meisten von uns terra x
> 
> meld dich doch einfach mal!


hallo sharky!
fahr viel hier in der umgebung richtung gundelsheim, fünfmühlental und richtung odenwald. wenn du willst, können wir ja mal was ausmachen. bin aber irgendwie noch nicht so richtig fit! race-tempo kannst du bei mir also vergessen! bin eher der sportliche tourer.


----------



## sharky (15. Mai 2008)

gundelsheim ist für mich ein heimspiel  im fünfmühlental hab ich wenig trails gefunden bisher... wo geht es denn bei dir im odenwald hin? rund um MOS gibt es ein paar nette strecken


----------



## diddie (15. Mai 2008)

wenn du aus gundelsheim bist, können wir ja mal ne runde drehen. treffpunkt neckarmühlbach, dann über obrigheim richtung aglasterhausen nach neunkirchen über die minneburg nach neckargerach und durch die margaretenschlucht zurück. interesse??


----------



## sharky (15. Mai 2008)

ja klingt gut. ab neckargerach ist es dann bekanntes terrain, der rest eher nicht. sind trails dabei oder ist es mehr waldautobahnlastig?
mal sehen wie am WE das wetter wird dann können wir ja ne runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Mai 2008)

Bin ab Samstag mittag ebenfalls wieder im Land. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich Samstag Zeit habe, Sonntag will ich aber auf alle Fälle - sofern das Wetter mitspielt - eine Tour fahren.


----------



## diddie (17. Mai 2008)

sonntag mittag wäre ganz gut. die strecke ist mit trails zwar gespickt, aber sonst fast alles waldautobahn.


----------



## sharky (18. Mai 2008)

hallo, 

heute wird es bei geisterfahrer und mir nix! sind heut früh mitm renner unterwegs. aber ein langes WE steht ja vor der tür, ggf. kann man auch mal ne feierabendrunde drehen!

gruß
sharky


----------



## Basser (1. April 2012)

Mal den alten Thread rauskramen 

Wer kennt nen angeblich so geilen Singletrail von Sattelbach (angeblich beim Sportplatz) runter richtung Dallau ? bin da gestern nach ner halben stunde suchen nur Autobahn runter gefahren. 

Grüße


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. April 2012)

Sorry, mir auch unbekannt. Woher kam der Tip?


----------



## Basser (3. April 2012)

ach, vonnem entfernten bekannten, der aber scheinbar keine ahnung hat 

grüßle


----------



## kumpel01 (10. April 2012)

In Sattelbach gibt's den Limes-Trail, ein schön zu fahrender Singletrail ohne großen Höhenunterschied.
Der geht aber nicht am Sportplatz los sondern mehr oder weniger im Dorf.
Ist auch auf den Wanderkarten eingezeichnet.


----------



## rumroller (15. April 2012)

so wie's aussieht is der thread wieder aktiv 
gibts auch welche hier die mehr in die richtung DH/FR fahren oder mehr XC?

gruß alex


----------



## Zentauri (18. April 2012)

Bin auch neu hier im Forum komme aus Dallau.... Immo noch nicht so richtig Fit aber wird sich schnell ändern, aber schön zu lesen das auch einige Leute aus meiner Ecke kommen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. April 2012)

Zentauri schrieb:


> Bin auch neu hier im Forum komme aus Dallau.... Immo noch nicht so richtig Fit aber wird sich schnell ändern, aber schön zu lesen das auch einige Leute aus meiner Ecke kommen


 
Ab und an sieht man doch schon ein paar MTB´ler hier herumkurven, ganz alleine biste hier nicht  Wenn man ein wenig sucht, findet man auch ein paar schöne Strecken. Komme selber direkt aus Mosbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zentauri (19. April 2012)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Ab und an sieht man doch schon ein paar MTB´ler hier herumkurven, ganz alleine biste hier nicht  Wenn man ein wenig sucht, findet man auch ein paar schöne Strecken. Komme selber direkt aus Mosbach.



Ja ich kenn mich auch schon bisschen aus bin vor 2 jahren sehr aktiv Rad gefahren im ganzen Landkreis 

Sobald ich mal ein wenig mehr Kondition habe könnte man ja mal ne Tour zusammen machen 

Wie schauts denn eigentlich am Autofreien Sonntag aus? Sind da iwelche aktivitäten geplant?


----------



## rumroller (19. April 2012)

wann findet der statt? bin da auch immer dabei


----------



## Zentauri (19. April 2012)

ähm gute frage xDD

Habs gefunde.... "Natürlich Mobil" heisst der Spass ja 

http://www.tg-odenwald.de/fileadmin...lich_mobil/Natuerlich_mobil_2012_Flyer_01.pdf

Hoffe mein neues Rad ist bis dahin da


----------



## rumroller (19. April 2012)

ich werde wohl wie jedes jahr mit meinem freerider unterwegs sein  
Danke für den link 

edit: fahr an dem tag nach london also bin doch nicht dabei -.-


----------



## sharky (21. April 2012)

ich kann jedem ernsthaften radfahrer nur anraten, an dem tag überall zu fahren, aber nicht auf der B27. ich hab da jahrelang in einem servicestand geholfen und es ist erschreckend, wie wild und kreuz und quer da durcheinander gefahren wird. das risiko, dass ein 08/15 sonntagsradler, ein kleines kind oder ein unkontrolliert durch die gegend schlingernder inlineskater einem ins bike rauscht liegt > 50%


----------



## Zentauri (22. April 2012)

Also ich war vor 3 Jahren recht zügig unterwegs dabei.

An mich hatte sich der "Seniorenmeister" (54 Jahre alt) beim Inlinemarathonskaten rangehängt.... ich muss dir ehrlich sagen es geht doch geordnet zu, ich musste nicht ein einziges Mal NOTBREMSEN!!!!
und das von Dallau nach Heilbronn und zurück! 

Ausserdem soll doch bei dem Event eher der Spass dabei sein....
UND DEN HATTE ICH AUCH


----------



## rumroller (22. April 2012)

das was sharky sagt stimmt aber teilweise schon. es gibt manchmal echt idioten die keinerlei rücksicht auf kleinkinder oder eben die etwas gediegenere radler geben.


----------



## Zentauri (22. April 2012)

Klar Idioten gibts überall


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. April 2012)

Stimmt, aber ist doch ne gute Gelegenheit, um Freunde, die nicht so fit sind, aufs Rad zu bekommen, gemütlich zu den Schwaben zu rollen, Bratwurst zu mampfen und gemütlich wieder heim zu rollen. In Neckarzimmern haben früher ab und zu ganz brauchbare Bands gespielt. Headstone z.B. Aber die gibt's ja schon lange nicht mehr...

Werde sehr wahrscheinlich mit ner ganzen Herde mitrollen 

Den Anspruch, in sportlichem Tempo zu fahren, sollte man an dem Tag dort natürlich nicht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. April 2012)

Stimme Geisterfahrer zu  Dafür ist es eine gute Gelegenheit. Leider gibts dort doch zu viele, die keine Rücksicht nehmen imo. Früh morgens gehts teilweise noch...

Daher werde ich an dieser Veranstaltung vermutlich nicht teilnehmen und mich irgendwo im Wald aufhalten 

@Zentauri: Fit bin ich auch nicht wirklich (Stichwort: Birkenallergie...) Aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal


----------



## Zentauri (23. April 2012)

Also ich würde mich freuen wenn ich nimmer alleine radeln muss


----------



## Zentauri (15. Juni 2012)

Was ist denn nun am Sonntag?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Juni 2012)

Wir waren unterwegs. Der Singlespeeder war genau richtig dafür. Bratwurst gab's zwar keine, dafür aber Linsen mit Spätzle und Saitenwurst.
Morgens war es dank der paar Tropfen, die vom Himmel fielen, noch schön leer. Am Spätnachmittag war's dann voller, aber immer noch gut zu fahren. Dass man an Engstellen wie Apfelausgabe o.ä. runterbremsen und ggf. auch absteigen muss, ist klar, aber damit rechnet man ja wie gesagt an solch einem Tag auch.
Uns hat's Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Trialkoch (10. August 2012)

Na Hallo alle zusammen

Wie ist den nun so die Lage nach dem Radsonntag?

Sind hier auch ein paar nachts unterwegs?


----------



## Basser (11. August 2012)

Wasn nu los hier, wird sich hier nun auchma verabredet? 

Ich bin direkt aus Mosbach und fahre "alle berge",am liebsten runter  

Und fahre ggf auch nachts besonders bei der hitze ^^ aber dann nur radweg weil mir fürn wald die leuchtpower fehlt.

lasst was ausmachen oder schreibt pn. gerne auch feierabendrunde etc.

grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zentauri (11. August 2012)

Hallo,


schaut doch bitte mal hier rein 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9656445#post9656445


----------

